# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  الدماغ يتأثر بالعوامل التي تؤثر سلباً على القلب

## salihmob

*  أشارت  دراسة هولندية حديثة إلى ان "الدماغ يتأثر بذات العوامل التي تؤثر  سلباً  على أداء القلب وأبرزها العادات الضارة مثل السمنة وإرتفاع نسبة   الكولسترول والتدخين بشراهة"، مضيفة أن "هذا التأثير يحدث في سن أصغر   كثيراً مما يظن البعض"، 
وأضافت ان "الشباب البالغين ربما يعتقدون أن عواقب التدخين والسمنة تتسلل   إلى أجسادهم بعد سنوات طويلة لكن الحقيقة غير ذلك، ومعظم الناس يدركون أن   عاداتهم السيئة لها تأثيرات قد تفضي بهم إلى الإصابة بأمراض القلب   ومضاعفاتها كالنوبات الدماغية وضعف أداء الكلى لكنهم لا يعلمون أن هذه   العادات الضارة تؤثر سلباً أيضاً على صحتهم العقلية، فما هو سيئ للقلب هو   سيئ للدماغ أيضاً"*

----------

